
A minimum-wage worker can’t afford a 2-bedroom apartment anywhere in the U.S - pera
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2018/06/13/a-minimum-wage-worker-cant-afford-a-2-bedroom-apartment-anywhere-in-the-u-s/
======
yasp
Why would we expect a minimum wage worker to be able to afford a 2-bedroom
apartment?

~~~
java-man
That's right. Should never have kids either. /s

~~~
yasp
Fortunately if you earn minimum wage, most governments will _give you money_
if you have children.

